# معادلات روحية



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2012)

*هذا الموضوع مخصص للمعادلات الروحية طبعا كلنا عارفينها هى عبارة عن فكرة ربط المجرد بالاحسى ربط رياضيات بالحياة الروحية دعوة للجميع بالمشاركة
حاولوا نقل كل مايقابلكم من معادلات روحية لهذا الموضوع
**+توبة - صلاة = خدعة شيطانية*

* +فضيلة - محبة = صفر*

* +فضيلة + كبرياء= قيمة سالبة*

* +النمو الروحي =نعمة + جهاد*

* +الحكمة = صوت الله * القلب المتواضع*

* +الايمان = ثقة مطلقة* الله*

* +عداوة الله = العالم * القلب*

* +الكبرياء = الذات* القلب*

* +السعادة = الحياة* المسيح*

* +الفراغ = الشيطان + شهوة*

* +الرهبنة = عفة + طاعة +فقر اختياري*

* +النقاوة = قلب - شهوة*

* +النسك = اعمال روحية* اليوم*

* +صوم + صلاة= انتصار /الشيطان*

* +حرية - المسيح = عبودية*

* +المحبة = ما لا نهاية*

* +معرفة + اتقان = عمل ناجح*
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2012)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا سمعان 

شكراا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## watergold (25 يونيو 2012)

*اضيف الى هذه المعادلات معادلة اتمنى من الكل ان يعرف ماذا تعني هذه المعادلة : *

*انسان + الايمان + - المسيح * الله - = الضلال + الفسق + انسان = انسان فاسق *

*الانسان = الخاطئ *

*-المسيح = انكار الوهية المسيح *
** الله = الايمان بالله فقط دون الابن *
*= االضياع + الابتعاد عن الله + مع الانسان الخاطئ *

*= انسان فاسق = اي ينتج الفسق و النفاق و الادعاء بالأيمان بالله *
​


----------



## watergold (25 يونيو 2012)

*و هذه ايضاً معادلات فقط لك يا سمعان*

*المعادلات الشيطانية *

*3- الله - الابن = قيادة * الشيطان = قيادة الشيطان + الانسان = قيادة الشيطان لأنسان *

*حياة - مسيح - الله - ايمان = شيطان *

*2-شيطان + ايمان + الاب + الابن + الروح القدس = الايمان + الشيطان = الايمان *

*شرح المعادلة : رقم 2*

*الشطان مع الايمان الكامل ( الاب , الابن , الروح القدس ) = الايمان ، اي ينتصر الايمان على الشيطان و من ثم الايمان + الشيطان = الايمان اي ان الشيطان بوجود الايمان الصادق ينتصر على قوته حيث الرب اعطانا سلطان ان ندوس الحيات و العقارب و هي الشياطين *


*معادلة الايمان بالرب الناقصة : *

*x الاب + x الابن + Y الروح القدس = P ايمان + O شيطان *

*الحل ::  *

*X الاب + x الابن + Y الروح القدس = الله *

*P ايمان + Oشيطان = مؤمن + خطية *

*الله + مؤمن + خطية = الله = مؤمن -خطية - خطية*


*شرح المعادلة : *

*حينما يكون الثالوث هو الايمان الاول بالله اي الايمان بأن الله على ( الاب : الابن : الروح القدس ) ،، ينتج( الله الحقيقي ) ثم تأتي المعالدة الثانية و تبتدأ بالأيمان بالله الحقيقي و لكن يزداد على الايمان الشيطان P ايمان + Oشيطان = مؤمن + خطية و هو العامل المسبب في خسارة قوة الله ، و من ثم ينتج هذه المعادلة مؤمن و لكن يتحول الشيطان على صورة خطية حتى يمكنه ان يندمج في المعالدة دون ان يندحر تماماً .*


*الله + مؤمن + خطية = الله = مؤمن -خطية - خطية*
*

لله + مؤمن = خطية =(( الله ))*
*
شرح المعادلة الاخيرة : 

اي ان الله سينتصر على خطية المؤمن فتساوي الله اي ان الله منتصر حتماً , و من ثم الله يساوي مؤمن اي ان الله يصنع الخاطئ و يحوله الى مؤمن حيث انه العامل المسؤل عن تغير السالب الى موجب دوماً حيث السالب يتبع الخطية و هي العامل المتحول من الشيطان ( عامل الشيطان ) ثم تأتي - خطية-خطية اي ان الخطايا تزول بمجرد الاعتراف و تدخل العامل الموجب و هو ( الله )*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2012)

*وبة – صلاة = خدعة شيطانية
 فضيلة – محبة = صفر
 النمو الروحي = نعمة + جهد
 الحكمة = صوت الله × القلب المتواضع
 المحبة = ما لا نهاي
 ةالتسليم = الذات ÷ الصليب
 الإيمان = ثقة مطلقة × الله
 الشبع = المسيح × القلب
 عداوة الله = العالم × القلب
 التردد = محبة الله - محبة العالم
 السعادة = الحياة + روحانية المسي
 حالفراغ = شيطان + شهوة
 الخدمة = محبة + يد الله
 الرهبنة = عفة + طاعة + فقر اختياري
 الكهنوت = نعمة × نعمة
 النقاوة = قلب – شهوة
 الصلاة = قلب + اشتياق= امتلاء
 وهناك أيضاً معادلات عملية
 النجاح = 99% اجتهاد + 1% ذكاء وقدرات خاصة
 السعادة = الرضا بالوضع الحالي + الطموح لتغيره للأفضل
 الزواج = 2 سعداء أو = 2 تعساء ولا تساوى 1 سعيد + 1 تعيس*​ ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يونيو 2012)

* قراءه × الانجيل ÷ طول + العمل بالوصيه = حياه ابديه
 
 
 الاعتراف ÷ يد كاهن × حضره الله = غفران للخطيه
 
 
 خاطئ + دموع توبه - خطيه = معموديه تانيه 
 
 
 عبوديه + المسيح = حريه
 
 
 حريه - المسيح = عبوديه
 
 
 صوم + صلاه = انتصار ÷ الشيطان
 
 
 الاعتماد÷ الله × كل حين = نجاح عظيم × حياتنا
 
 
 عمل الاعمال الصالحه ÷ الارض = اجور × السماء
 
 
 ايمان بالمسيح + العمل بوصاياه × جهاد = خلاص + حياه ابديه
 
 
 الاتكال ÷ الله + وضع النفس × يد القدير = حياه الانتصار ÷ العدو
 
 
 جهاد بلا توقف × تمسك = انتصار ÷ الاعداء = سلام
 *​ *
*​


----------

